# JET-PRO SofStretch Red Ink Bleeding..Help!



## mylunabell (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi All. This might be a little vague because the girl who is heat pressing my tees for me is out of town for 2 weeks...and so I do not know the exact printer/ink she is using. We are using Jet-Pro Softstretch to print out tees...we ran through several test runs...washed (cold, inside out) and dried tees and everything seem to come out fine. Until we sold some tees that have red in the logo and now customers are saying that there is fading and bleeding...so I tried to wash one of the shirts myself...sure enough..the red ink is bleeding in to the white tee. What are we doing wrong? I know that my friend who has the heat press mentioned that she is printing the logo out on "best" setting.....any advise? I also think she has an ink jet printer...but I am not possitive.

Thanks for any advise....

I am just freaking out a little b/c we sold over 100 of these tees for the 4th of July...people as just now getting them....and washing them!!!

Thanks,

Michelle


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

I had that happen when I used my hp printer with dye ink. I salvaged the tees by bleaching them (the tees were white) and all the bleed came out, it's worth a try JPSS does hold up to bleach well. 

Pigment inks like durabrite usually don't do this, but it's really hard to say exactly without knowing what ink she used...


----------



## mylunabell (Apr 5, 2008)

aditudegear said:


> I had that happen when I used my hp printer with dye ink. I salvaged the tees by bleaching them (the tees were white) and all the bleed came out, it's worth a try JPSS does hold up to bleach well.
> 
> Pigment inks like durabrite usually don't do this, but it's really hard to say exactly without knowing what ink she used...


Hi. Did you put bleach on the bleed spots only or just in the wash?

Thank you!!!

Michelle


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Which printer are you using? If the printer is dye based, then it has a good chance of bleeding.

Also, the common word is not to use the "better" settings, as they lay on more ink ($) and in the long run do not help the image color.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

prometheus said:


> Which printer are you using? If the printer is dye based, then it has a good chance of bleeding.
> 
> Also, the common word is not to use the "better" settings, as they lay on more ink ($) and in the long run do not help the image color.


 
_"....not to use the "better" settings, as they lay on more ink ($) and in the long run do not help the image color."_

Is this also true for "pigment" ink?

(I would think not, since "pig" ink is supposed to "not run"..... )


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> _"....not to use the "better" settings, as they lay on more ink ($) and in the long run do not help the image color."_
> 
> Is this also true for "pigment" ink?
> 
> (I would think not, since "pig" ink is supposed to "not run"..... )


Same for pigment. I haven't noticed a difference.


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

Re: how to bleach 

I just put it in the wash, I used about a cup.


----------



## mylunabell (Apr 5, 2008)

I have noticed a trend with the shirts that are "bleeding". It seems only the red ink is bleeding...they are bleeding the most when they are washed in cold and then hung dry. The shirts that I washed in cold and then immediately put in the dryer had a very small amount of bleeding....

that being said...I don't want ANY bleeding...and neither do my customers ;-)

So what is the most recommended printer/ink for the JET-PRO SofStretch.....

Thanks,

Michelle


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I have been playing around with JPSS and HP oem dye inks. I actually got some bleed on the fifth wash which I didnt expect. First wash was cold and heat dry. Second wash was warm with bleach. The other three washes were in cold and no bleed until the fifth. 

I think as the paper breaks down it may become more susceptible to bleeding. I noticed a bit of fade in the red ink after the first two washes but no color shifting at all.

I am going to wash again in warm water and see if the bleed goes away.


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

Use the "fine" setting.


----------



## KirstWhite (May 31, 2008)

I've been using ColorJet III from Ordway Sign Supply (Ordway Sign Supply - The Complete Source for Today's SignMaker.) and have had great success. The first shirts I did were a year ago (red only on the white background) and I just saw some of them again this weekend and they still look great!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Another wash and the blue and red bleed disappeared.


----------



## mylunabell (Apr 5, 2008)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Another wash and the blue and red bleed disappeared.


Some of my red ink bled into the white areas of the design...so it did not come out after the second wash.. ;-(

Michelle


----------



## Grizzly (May 19, 2008)

I am using Epson 1400 w/ ciss, with ARMOR INK from Best Blanks....Extremely happy!!!! No bleeds...( had issue with black bleeding but that was our own fault for simply putting to much ink on) Armor ink is also supposed to stand up to UV....the thing I was really impressed with was the vibrant color and color matching we were able to get with this set up......recommend strongly....though I know others work as well. 

I would only suggest that MAYBE....apply less ink to your images....shouldnt notice any difference in image quality, and that should/could resolve your bleeding issue.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I printed on my normal setting and didnt get any bleed until the fifth wash which was real strange. Like I mentioned, it washed out on the sixth wash.


----------



## Grizzly (May 19, 2008)

David.....your scenario is one that I have not met .....yet! God help me if I do....=)


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree, bleeding later on is scary. On most papers, it says items should not be left wet, as colors could bleed. Also, it could be the detergent. 

But mostly, I suspect it's the extra ink used when printing the image. Try using text/photo setting. You can even reduce saturation in the printer preferrences.

I have used JPSS since the end of 2007, and haven't had any bleeding/running issues in any washes. One time, a color rubbed off onto another shirt, that was immediately after pressing, no laundering involved. Never figured that one out, but it never happened again. 

I use Durabrite ink and I have used Canon OEM regular ink. I am the one bleaching the JPSS + Canon dye ink in one cup of bleach per wash. Still bleaching that shirt, still looks great, so the JPSS can def handle the bleachings.

The shirts I've used are Jerzees HW 50/50, Gildan's Ultra blend 5050, Hanes Beefy tee's 100 cotton. With a variety of mfg, and a variety of fabric content, still no bleeding.

The ink used and the shirt itself will make huge differences. When testing Ironall light to find a shirt that would not fade, I used the same epson printer, the same paper, ink, and press, and washed them together in the same load of laundry, almost each one of the 6 came out differently. Some faded evenly, some faded in sections, some didn't fade, some had additional shrinkage (all preshrunk shirts). That day I realized the shirt itself makes as much impact on the finished product as anything else.

I hope you are able to solve the bleed issue. Certainly trying to reduce the ink saturation would be a good first place to start.

I wonder if the hydrogen peroxide/water combo that is used to remove scorch marks will help in removing bleeding ink spots. ?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> I agree, bleeding later on is scary. On most papers, it says items should not be left wet, as colors could bleed. Also, it could be the detergent.
> 
> But mostly, I suspect it's the extra ink used when printing the image. Try using text/photo setting. You can even reduce saturation in the printer preferrences.
> 
> ...


HEY KELLY!!! 

....just wondering...what shirt worked the best with Ironall light?
...and JPSS?

For me Jerzees 50/50 works great with JPSS!
but Hanes 50/50 has a lot of "fiber lift"

Never tried ironall light. 

(oh.....I'm getting ready to go back and fight with my new cutter...LOL!!!)


----------



## mylunabell (Apr 5, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> I agree, bleeding later on is scary. On most papers, it says items should not be left wet, as colors could bleed. Also, it could be the detergent.
> 
> But mostly, I suspect it's the extra ink used when printing the image. Try using text/photo setting. You can even reduce saturation in the printer preferrences.
> 
> ...


Hi. Thank you for all of the GREAT info. We used JPSS on 100% cotton tees...the tees were Hanes Beefy Tees, Gildan Ultra and Rabbit Skins. We are going to switch to Monag tees they are so nice! ( we sell mostly kids tees).

Just one question...I hope this is not a stupid question ...what does OEM mean? 

Michelle


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

My world is one big wash test!


OEM...Original Equipment Manufacturer


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> My world is one big wash test!


Lol, David, did you leave the comfortable safe world of plastisols and find yourself in this spot?? Something must be worth it, bc I see you hanging in there. Hope it all works out, once it's going great, it's a great process...


@ Michelle - That's it, what David said. It means the original equipment, in this case - ink - that the manufacturer produces for use in their printer. Other inks can work in these printers, and they are referred to as "compatible inks" or "3rd party inks", and please, there are no stupid Q's, ask anything you need to. 



@ Mrs. B, unless something really bad happens to JPSS, there's no reason to go to Ironall lt. I left Ironall for JPSS, and won't go back. 

For Ironall, hands down, and by far for color retention and no additional shrinkage, a nice wrinkle free finish, the Jerzees HW 5050 (29b - also a youth person) was the best shirt by a good margin. But, that's part of the problem. The Jerzees hw5050 was the only shirt I could trust with Ironall lt. Now, with JPSS, I am free to choose so many other shirts, and I like the Gildan's fabric better than the Jerzees. 

When I tested my shirts, I liked the fabric of the Jerzees the least, but made the compromise to get that superb color retention. When I received my order, the shirts were mfg at a different location, and they were so much thinner and less quality all around. I was already compromising, and the new shirts in the second order were almost embarrasing to me, but that was the shirt I had to use.

I had tested Hanes, FOTL, Gildans, Anvil, Jerzees, and maybe one more. I tested the 100 cottons and the 5050 versions.

I love the freedom JPSS gives me, bc out of those shirts, I liked most of them better than the Jerzees, but they had either fade or pucker issues, or just not as good color retention when in a side by side test.

Sorry so much info, , but I wanted to give you all I had on that subject. lol... 

Have a super nice day, Mrs. B!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Plastisol is still my favorite transfer print. I did buy a four color screen print press and am playing with it when there is time. I would get into dye sub but need to focus on one errr two things at a time.
I am playing with the inkjet transfers simply to have another quick product to sell at events. I am working too hard with the custom vinyl at the shows.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck with it, David. I hope it fills that spot perfectly.... andddd, best of luck with the screening set up. I hear that is a learning curve and a half. Let me know sometime how you found it to be. That's awesome, soon you'll be a jack of all trades. Way to go.


----------



## tshirtsupplies (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello All,

I realize this is an older thread, but I just happened to come across it.

That said, if anybody has a shirt w/ the JPSS bleeding issue available, can you please contact me?

If we are able to get such an example, we can send it to Neenah's lab to be tested and provide some additional feedback.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I had them but they wash out on the next wash cycle. Basically dont leave the printed tees wet...get them in the dryer.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I had them but they wash out on the next wash cycle. Basically dont leave the printed tees wet...get them in the dryer.


 
Hi David,

Did you discover this to be the problem with your tees running?


----------

